# Upgrade time



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Well after using my FoxPro Wildfire for the past 9 years I've decided to upgrade. Thanks to selling my first furs I had the money to do so! The thing I wanted most was clarity and volume. No need for fancy features.

Ordered the FoxPro CS24C as it is tried and true and comes with the TX1000 remote which I've heard great things about! I got to choose 100 sounds from the premium library...so with my others combined I'll have around 200 sounds. 

I also got the new Li-on battery pack which should have double the run time compared to using regular AA batteries.

Watch out predators, this season is going to be fun!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That’s a nice upgrade. Congrats!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> That's a nice upgrade. Congrats!


Thanks! Going to wrap the speaker in some camo gauze as to stop branches from causing noise going to stand. I look forward to the extra quality this will provide.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

:hunter: Mark you Picked The Best---Your going to LOVE it-----Congrats on a great Buy---On my Banshee And Hellfire I made small stand out of pcv pipe and it works great. Sit's on the ground nice and can hang from tree branch-fence post etc. ----HAVE FUN BUDDY


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Go get 'em!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> :hunter: Mark you Picked The Best---Your going to LOVE it-----Congrats on a great Buy---On my Banshee And Hellfire I made small stand out of pcv pipe and it works great. Sit's on the ground nice and can hang from tree branch-fence post etc. ----HAVE FUN BUDDY


Thanks! Yeah I've seen your pictures of those, looks great!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wrapped the call and installed a screen protector on the remote. Ready for this heat to go away so I can test her out!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Look's Great----------Now Get to Callen LOL--------HEAT WHAA!!!!!!! 90's yesterday here----58 here now-- Don't know how you guys can take the Heat out there every day LOL-----Have a Great Day*


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Look's Great----------Now Get to Callen LOL--------HEAT WHAA!!!!!!! 90's yesterday here----58 here now-- Don't know how you guys can take the Heat out there every day LOL-----Have a Great Day*


Haha, yeah heat advisory currently in place. 111-112 through Saturday. Good time to take a trip to the lake!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

looking good.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, I thought I was doing fine upgrading my record player with a cassette player. Hard to keep up with all the technology.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

glenway said:


> And, I thought I was doing fine upgrading my record player with a cassette player. Hard to keep up with all the technology.


Haha, as long as it produces! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Volkswagen Rabbit with a tape player, some home-made speakers and some loooong wire. Not the best setup. No control.

Actually, I used a very portable $20 battery-operated tape player with a self-contained speaker and it worked to some degree.

Anything FoxPro is like a dream I never had.


----------

